# Kenpo technique videos and forms



## GouRonin (Oct 19, 2001)

If you're looking for these videos the best ones I have seen are Larry Tatum and Richard Planas.

Tatum's tech vids rock.
Find 'em at 
http://www.ltatum.com/

Planas' forms tape are the best I have seen.
Find them at
http://www.americankarate.com/planas/


----------

